# for a dog i never knew



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

From a rescue in Ireland who are pretty much legend but some cases are just not winable



> Ive seen a lot of things in rescue, that have stayed to haunt me but I think this is my worst.
> A beautiful staffie girl sitting in the pound. Hiding in the shadows. I was told she was dangerous and not to touch her. Of course I didn't listen. I slowly went in to greet her. At first she growled but I just turned my back to her and sat on the floor. I had a take away cup of tea in my hand and started to drink it, then put it down next to me for her to see. I put on my squeaky dog voice that they always respond to. Within a few moments she was sneaking up to me to check me out. Her huge brown eyes glowed like diamonds. She was stunning.
> She slowly started to drink my tea. I put out my hand to let her smell me and all she did was cower to the ground. She was so afraid.
> Funny how she was dangerous. More like a big slob.
> ...


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

How sad is that, breaks my heart to read this.
R.I.P.little one, run free.at.the bridge where no one can hurt you. (((Big hugs))).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CB - you have got me in tears . . . do you know which rescue this tragic tale was from?

That poor, poor little girl - my heart is aching.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Made me cry too, so sad that these poor dogs have to pay the ultimate price for a humans mistakes and bad ownership , so sad RIP little Rainbow


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Have fun at the bridge Rainbow.

Someone failed you, but others did try their hardest to save you - you were loved in the end xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How very sad for Rainbow and you. I do wish dogs like this could be given the time and trouble to try and turn them around, its such a tragedy. RIP Rainbow, loved at the end.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

At Peace Rainbow......


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor girl. No such thing as a bad dog.........RIP xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

R.I.P Rainbow. Xx
So sad. 
Humans have a lot to answer for


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Dogs may be Man's best friend but its not a 2 way street is it


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I really should not have read this.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

This made me so sad to read, sleep tight rainbow xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

we should also give up a prayer and a tear for the 10,000 fit and healthy dogs destroyed across the UK+ROI *each year* whose only crime is to be unwanted


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The same rescue took in a horse so ill it had to be suspended for weeks till strong enough to walk, it was "adopted" by a stray collie who was unknown to the recue and wouldnt be touched or kenneled but followed the horse at a distance on its walks, this went on for weeks till a frantic half-crazed stray dog burst in and savaged the poor collie who had to be PTS...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> Dogs may be Man's best friend but its not a 2 way street is it


I just don't believe it anymore
Man has let them down BIG TIME!
I just wish someone could restore my faith


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

For them all not here now................

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven - YouTube


----------

